# clé / clef



## Celador

Clé et clef – c’est quoi, la différence ?

Est-ce que l’on les utilise dans des situations différentes, ou est-ce qu’il s’agît de son gout ? Quel est le plus utilisé ?

Est-ce que le < f > se pronounce en < clef > ?


----------



## Bakachan

Bonjour,
selon moi il n'y en a pas (si ce n'est l'orthographe !).
Je pense -à confirmer ou infirmer- que l'écriture a évolué de Clef vers Clé, plus "phonétique", mais les deux s'emploient toujours (bien que Clé soit de plus en plus employé, et plus fréquent).
Je pense que c'est le même cas pour Cuillère, des raisons phonétiques. Cependant, Cuillère est vraiment bien plus utilisé que Cuiller -que je ne vois presque jamais).


----------



## Gardefeu

Oui, mapping a raison.
_Clef_ est une orthographe plus ancienne, qui conserve le F comme une trace de l'étymologie latine (clavis)
_Clé_ est une orthographe (légèrement) plus moderne.
Personnellement, je préfère clef... ça n'a pas beaucoup d'importance, car c'est un mot qu'on n'écrit pas très souvent!

même chose pour cuiller et cuillère, cette seconde orthographe vise à rendre plus claire la prononciation du mot, qu'on pourrait être tenté de prononcer [kuije]. Là encore, je préfère l'orthographe plus ancienne (mêmes remarques que ci-dessus!)

PS: Le message de Bakachan est arrivé pendant que je rédigeais le mien (quel bavard!  )


----------



## El|iNgToN

Je confirme ce qui a été dit plus haut. Je préfère aussi "clef" et "cuiller", que l'on voit écrit quand même assez souvent.


----------



## Agnès E.

Cette question portant sur l'usage du français, et comme elle est rédigée dans cette langue, je la déplace vers le forum Français Seulement. 

N'oubliez pas de n'y parler dorénavant que dans la langue de Molière !


----------



## cesarynati

Moi je prefère CLEF,
Je ne sai pas pourquoi mais a mon goût c'est mieux!!!


----------



## LV4-26

cesarynati said:
			
		

> Moi je prefère CLEF,
> Je ne sai pas pourquoi mais a mon goût c'est mieux!!!


Parce que c'est plus joli à écrire, surtout en cursive. Non ?

Et puis c'est toujours pareil, on s'est fait suer à l'école pour apprendre des orthographes (et des règles de grammaire) compliquées et dont la logique n'apparaît pas forcément immédiatement.  Qu'on ne vienne pas nous dire après qu'on a fait tout ça pour rien ! 

L'esthète snob* qui sommeille en moi préfère _clef_
En revanche j'écris _cuillère _avec un 'e' parce que, bon, je sais aussi de temps en temps lui mettre une grande claque pour le rendormir._
_____________
* _restez assis, c'est pour rire.


----------



## Nunty

Juste pour que j'en sois sure : la clé de la porte et la clé de musique ont-elles le même orthographe?


----------



## LV4-26

Nun-Translator said:
			
		

> Juste pour que j'en sois sure : la clé de la porte et la clé de musique ont-elles le même orthographe?


Oui. Elles peuvent, l'une comme l'autre, s'écrire _clé _ou _clef._


----------



## Gardefeu

La réponse du musicien  : oui, on dit aussi la clé de sol ou la clef de sol, la clé d'ut ou la clef d'ut etc...


----------



## geve

Pour ma part, je crois que j'écris assez souvent _clé_ pour le machin qui ouvre les portes, mais s'il s'agit de celle qui orne les partitions, je visualise le mot avec un F... peut-être du fait des déliés de la clef de sol ?


----------



## Agnès E.

Une remarque en passant : deux posts de ce fil ont été déplacés dans le forum French-English afin d'y créer un nouveau fil : Clé / clef (musique).


----------



## tilt

À propos de la _cuiller_/_cuillère_, notons que son contenu s'appelle une _cuillerée_, sans accent sur le premier _e,_ car issu de la l'ancienne orthographe. Certains dictionnaires et certaines personnes le prononcent d'ailleurs [ə] (comme le nom de la lettre elle-même).


----------



## Aoyama

> _Clef_ est une orthographe plus ancienne, qui conserve le F comme une trace de l'étymologie latine (clavis)
> _Clé_ est une orthographe (légèrement) plus moderne.


C'est bien ça.
Clé n'est pas vraiment "moderne" mais simplifie l'orthographe en éliminant une référence étymologique, ce que l'on peut déplorer (ou non).
Les musiciens se servent (je crois) plus de "clef" ...


> Personnellement, je préfère clef... ça n'a pas beaucoup d'importance, car c'est un mot qu'on n'écrit pas très souvent!


Euh, ça dépend, si on est distrait ou serrurier, ou qui sait, cambrioleur ...


----------



## Corsicum

Il est peut être utile de se conformer à l’usage selon la spécialité si celle-ci utilise préférentiellement une orthographe : 
- Une clef de voûte.
- Un mot-clé .
Le respect de l’usage du contexte permet de limiter des erreurs d’indexations automatiques.
*Quoique les moteurs de recherches actuels appliquent la synonymie parfois un peu bruyante.*


----------



## Arrius

Dans les livres d'apprentissage au français publiés au Royaume Uni on emploie, autant que je sache, toujours les formes _clef _et _cuillère_. Bien sûr, je connais les formes _clé _et _cuiller_, mais je ne me souviens pas de les avoir jamais vus dans un livre de cours et j'en ai lu des centaines.


----------



## itka

> Il est peut être utile de se conformer à l’usage selon la spécialité si celle-ci utilise préférentiellement une orthographe :
> - Une clef de voûte.
> - Un mot-clé .
> Le respect de l’usage du contexte permet de limiter des erreurs d’indexations automatiques.
> *Quoique les moteurs de recherches actuels appliquent la synonymie parfois un peu bruyante.*


D'accord avec toi ! 



> Dans les livres d'apprentissage au français publiés au Royaume Uni on emploie, autant que je sache, toujours les formes _clef _et _cuillère_. Bien sûr, je connais les formes _clé _et _cuiller_, mais je ne me souviens pas de les avoir jamais vus dans un livre de cours et j'en ai lu des centaines.


Je pense qu'en France, c'est le contraire. "clé" est beaucoup plus employé que "clef" tout simplement parce que cette forme correspond à la prononciation.


----------



## Aoyama

> Il est peut être utile de se conformer à l’usage selon la spécialité si celle-ci utilise préférentiellement une orthographe :
> - Une clef de voûte.
> - Un mot-clé .


Tout à fait, surtout quand le mot a un autre sens, clef étant ici une pierre jouant le rôle de support.


----------



## Bartalmission

J´ai pensé qu´il y avait des nuances (dimensions, emploi, fonctionnalité ou autres raisons.)

Alors, si j´ai bien saisi, il ne s´agit que d´une certaine "modernisation" de l´orthographe et ceci peut-être en fonction de la prononciation.

Il est absolument normal que l´orthographe évolue avec la langue. Mais parfois je me pose la question : est-ce que tous les changements sont acceptables ? En tchèque on a aussi quelques changements d´orthographe. Par exemple : en ce qui concerne les mots : philosophie, président, université qu´on écrivait depuis des siècles et des siècles avec « s » (filosofie, president, universita) après "la modernisation" leur nouvelle orthographe est avec «z» : (filozofie, prezident, univerzita…). Vu que certaines personnes (moi non plus) n´avaient jamais accepté une telle nouvelle orthographe, les académiciens ont pris une sage décision : toutes les deux variantes (avec « z » et avec « s ») sont autorisées.

Je m´excuse de chercher toujours les analogies même s´il n´y a pas un rapport direct. Mais finalement il y a une connexité et tout se tient J


----------



## CapnPrep

Bartalmission said:


> il ne s´agit que d´une certaine "modernisation" de l´orthographe


Il faut dire que l'orthographe sans « f » n'est pas si récente que ça (XIIe siècle). En effet, en ancien français, le « f » n'était pas prononcé au pluriel, et on écrivait logiquement _cles_.

D'ailleurs, pour le TFLi, _clé_ est « l'anc[ienne] forme », dans le contexte du français classique/moderne. La concurrence entre les deux formes a été un peu compliquée, et elle l'est toujours, visiblement !


----------



## Nicomon

Si le mot est employé seul et au singulier - en parlant du machin qui ouvre les portes (geve) ou d'une clef de musique et non de combinaisons comme poste-clé, mot-clé, fonctions clés - je préfère clef (surtout en musique). 

J'ouvre la porte avec une clef. Mais allez donc comprendre... j'aurais plus tendance à écrire fermé à clé que fermé à clef. 

Je n'écrirais pas clefs au pluriel. J'écrirais un trousseau de clés / livré clés en main.

Je souligne au passage que si on cherche_ clef_ dans le Petit Robert, l'article nous réfère à _clé_.

Et j'écris cuillère (sur la même ligne - sans référence - que cuiller dans le Petit Robert)


----------



## June Apple

> Les musiciens se servent (je crois) plus de "clef" ...


 
J'ai personnellement utilisé "clé" pendant mes (longues) années de solfège, mais honnêtement, c'est très secondaire, car on n'écrit que très rarement les expressions "clé de sol", "de fa", "d'ut" au profit de leur équivalent sur la partition.

Pour ce qui est de l'utilisation de ces deux orthographes, elles sont tout à fait équivalentes, sauf pour certains cas particuliers (comme Corsicum l'a dit plus haut). Ce n'est, à mon avis, qu'une question de goût et d'habitude. Etant moi-même pleine de contradictions, j'écris "clé" et "cuillère" tout en trouvant que "clef" et "cuiller" ont plus de charme.


----------



## tilt

June Apple said:


> Pour ce qui est de l'utilisation de ces deux orthographes, elles sont tout à fait équivalentes, sauf pour certains cas particuliers (comme Corsicum l'a dit plus haut).


Elles sont tout à fait équivalentes, dans tous les cas. La _clef de voute_ citée par Corsicum n'est pas plus courante que _clé de voute_, une simple recherche sur Google permet de s'en convaincre.

Une clé, c'est un élément qui permet le contrôle ou le fonctionnement d'un système :
- la clé de serrure ouvre le verrou
- la clé de voute empêche l'ensemble de tomber
- la clé musicale indique le sens à donner aux notes sur la portée
- la clé d'un code permet de le déchiffrer

Toutes ces applications du mot reposent sur le même sens, et aucune n'a de raison d'être écrite avec une orthographe plutôt qu'une autre.


----------



## Corsicum

Peut être pouvons nous distinguer trois cas ?:
1- Le commun des mortels , en repos dominical sur un forum de la toile :
Peu importe la *clef*…pourvu que l’on ai l’ivresse de la liberté de choix de la *clé*…profitons en, c’est bien agréable de ne pas avoir en permanence une orthographe aseptisée et unique imposée.

2- Le professionnel documentaliste, ingénieur ou législateur : Pour l’interrogation des banques de données qui font autorité, il est recommandé d’utiliser les deux avec une union : *clé* ou *clef*
A défaut il y a un risque de silence, pour toutes les bases de données : *Brevets, marques, scientifiques et techniques*, diffusion internationale incluse, je viens de contrôler à l’instant.

3- Les candidats à l’agrégation d’une discipline littéraire :
Ayant constaté dans un dictionnaire qui fait autorité que :
Pour *Clé* : on a un confère *Clef*, pour lequel, sur deux pages toutes les définitions ou citations sont orthographiées *« Clef »*
De façon intuitive, pour ce candidat je lui conseillerais d’écrire *Clef* 

Très bonne *clé ou clef *de journée et de semaine à tous…..


----------



## Ploupinet

Pour moi, c'est un peu comme chercher la différence entre courriel et email... C'est la même chose, juste désignée par deux termes différents. Certes, dans mon exemple pas génial, il s'agit d'un anglicisme et d'une tentative de traduction, mais bon... Le fait est qu'à mon avis "clef" et "clé", c'est bel et bien la même chose, inutile de vouloir à tout prix trouver une nuance !


----------



## Maître Capello

tilt said:


> Elles sont tout à fait équivalentes, dans tous les cas. […]
> Toutes ces applications du mot reposent sur le même sens, et aucune n'a de raison d'être écrite avec une orthographe plutôt qu'une autre.


 Je suis bien de ton avis ! La distinction orthographique selon les divers emplois du terme ne repose sur rien de tangible.

Quant à l'orthographe que j'utilise, c'est toujours _clef_, sans doute parce que je l'ai toujours vue ainsi dans ma jeunesse et que, comme beaucoup, je la trouve plus élégante que _clé_… Mais je concède qu'il s'agit d'une exception orthographique de plus puisque tous les autres termes se terminant en _-ef_ se prononcent [-εf] et non [-e] (p.ex. _nef, fief_…).

Pour ce qui est de _cuiller/cuillère_, l'orthographe _cuiller_ me fait trop penser à l'ancienne prononciation [kyje]; j'utilise donc toujours _cuillère_…


----------



## Nicomon

Ploupinet said:


> Le fait est qu'à mon avis "clef" et "clé", c'est bel et bien la même chose, inutile de vouloir à tout prix trouver une nuance !


Bien d'accord pour ce qui est de clef/clé. Aucune nuance de sens... l'orthographe du mot devient un choix personnel.

[…]

PS: Maitre Capello, tu n'écrirais pas un/des mot(s)-clef(s)? Ou si?


----------



## jcaprais

*Clef*
Cette orthographe est la plus ancienne. Elle vient du latin _clavis_ qui a donné progressivement clef avec un f. Mais *le f ne se prononce pas*.

*Clé*
Fin XVIIIe siècle, le pluriel de clef serait devenu "clés" car la juxtaposition d'un "f" et d'un "s" gênait à l'écrit. C'est plus tard qu'on a utilisé le singulier clé.
Le terme "clé", plus fidèle à la prononciation, est beaucoup plus employé aujourd'hui que "clef", qui se maintient malgré tout.

*Clé ou clef*
Les deux orthographes sont reconnues par l'Académie Française, mais au pluriel, on préférera clés à clefs.

source : http://education.toutcomment.com/article/quelle-difference-entre-cle-et-clef-4529.html#ixzz3c6YpGCke


----------



## tilt

Les deux graphies se prononcent de la même façon et sont strictement synonymes.
Choisir l'une ou l'autre n'est qu'une affaire de goût, comme tu le dis.


----------



## Roméo31

* Ce graphique montre les fréquences d'utilisation respectives des deux homophones [cle]. Depuis 1962, "clé" est plus utilisé que "clef" par les auteurs.

* Les mots composés (comportant un trait d'union) ne se forment pas uniquement avec "clé". Ex. _: Porte-clés, porte-clefs. Mot-clé, mot-clef_ (GLi 2016).


----------



## Maître Capello

Nicomon said:


> PS: Maitre Capello, tu n'écrirais pas un/des mot(s)-clef(s)? Ou si?


Si. Les deux orthographes sont possibles dans ce cas-là également : _un mot-clef / un mot-clé_. Mais contrairement au cas général, avec un trait d'union liant le mot au précédent en apposition, je préfère _clé_ à _clef_… Oui, je sais, il n'y a aucune logique…


----------



## Roméo31

Maître Capello, excusez-moi d'avoir répondu à Nicomon : je n'avais pas vu son P.S.


----------



## Nicomon

Ben, il date de 2008, mon P.S.  J'avoue qu'entre temps, j'avais oublié que MC n'y avait pas répondu. 

Je ne me souviens pas du tout non plus de ce que j'ai bien pu écrire dans le temps, là où on voit maintenant [...]. 
Ce n'est pas moi qui ai édité le post en date d'aujourd'hui.

Moi aussi, je préfère _clé_ pour les mots composés.  Mais ça, je l'avais écrit à ma première intervention. 
Et je crois que je n'aurais pas dû mettre de trait d'union à  _poste clé._ 

J'ajoute le lien vers *cette page* du Juridictionnaire justement intitulée *clé/clef*,  d'où j'ai extrait ce qui suit au sujet de _mot-cl*é*_ : 





> Dans des emplois particuliers, certains vocables sont de véritables mots composés présentant une unité de sens telle que, si on sépare les deux éléments du mot, ils perdent tout leur sens, aussi les rencontre-t-on à juste titre avec le trait d’union. Tel est le cas, unique en français juridique suivant la documentation consultée, du terme _*mot-clé*_ que l’on trouve dans les sommaires des décisions judiciaires. _Des *mots-clés*. Nouveaux* mots-clés*_. [...]


  On y trouve aussi une section sur les noms composés sans trait d'union (lorsque _clé _a une valeur adjectivale)

Mais bon, les gens sont libres de l'écrire comme ils veulent.    Moi  _mot-clef_... je trouve ça curieux.  Et _porte-clefs_... encore plus.


----------



## Maître Capello

C'est en fait pour les emplois figurés de _clé_ que j'utilise cette orthographe-ci, alors que j'écris _clef_ dans tous les autres cas. (J'ai modifié mon précédent message dans ce sens.) Puisque j'écris _clef_ pour le « machin qui ouvre les portes » (pour reprendre les termes de Geve), j'écris aussi en toute logique _porte-clefs_. C'est en apposition (_mot(-)clé,_ _poste clé_, etc.) que j'hésite le plus pour l'orthographe. Et j'ai visiblement changé d'avis depuis 2008 puisque j'écrivais alors :


Maître Capello said:


> Suivant les sources, les deux sont possibles : _des mots-clef_ ou _des mots-clef*s*_. Selon d'autres, seule l'orthographe avec le _s_ final est correcte… (Excusez-moi, je ne peux me résoudre à écrire « clé », mais le principe reste vrai pour cette orthographe-là…)



P.S.: Pour ce qui est du trait d'union, voir justement le fil dont est issu mon message : des _mots_(-)_clé_(s)/clef(s) - trait d'union et marque du pluriel.


----------



## Nicomon

En fin de compte je ne trouve pas « porte-clefs » si curieux que ça.
Et oui, si j'écris « porte-clef » au singulier, je manque de suite dans les idées si j'écris « porte-clés » au pluriel.

Mais je n'écrirais pas « mot-clef ».  Ça, j'aime pas du tout.

Et la section 2 de l'article du Juridictionnaire  que j'ai mis en lien plus haut est très explicite pour ce qui est du trait d'union...
qu'on ajoute rarement.  Parce que ce ne sont pas des noms composés, justement.


----------

